# People who take steroids but look awful.



## ableton (May 24, 2013)

Just came across someone on instagram bragging about how many cycles he's done and how "hench" and "unit" he is.

The man looks like he's never set foot in a gym in his life.

Anyone know someone like this? This is why steroids have a bad name

EDIT- After a bit more digging i've found him mentioning uk muscle, he's one of us!


----------



## alan1971 (Mar 30, 2012)

put a photo up so we can judge for ourselfs


----------



## MrGRoberts (Dec 30, 2013)

haha post a pic lets see :lol:


----------



## ableton (May 24, 2013)

Merkleman said:


> Come on, name and shame


can't do it. I'dprobably get banned for cyber bullying.

Wouldn't even be that bad if he wasnt bragging about how many cycle's he's done


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

@R0BLET @Sharpy76 @Spawn of Haney @Suprakill4 @sean 162


----------



## ableton (May 24, 2013)

@Merkleman is it you trolling instagram?


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

I've seen plenty of those types and then it all becomes so obvious why when you see them in a gym.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Chelsea said:


> @R0BLET @Sharpy76 @Spawn of Haney @Suprakill4 @sean 162


Cvnt! Lol.


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

ableton said:


> Just came across someone on instagram bragging about how many cycles he's done and how "hench" and "unit" he is.
> 
> The man looks like he's never set foot in a gym in his life.
> 
> ...


Ooooo please tell......


----------



## staffs_lad (Mar 10, 2013)

To many people think drugs are the answer... ignoring or investing less time and effort into diet, training, recovery in favor of popping pills or shooting oil into themselves.

I consider my self pro-PED's but you should earn the right to "turn that key" IMO

You see it throughout society, people wanting a cheep, quick fix rather than long term goals.


----------



## DaveCW (Dec 9, 2013)

I spoke with a fella in the gym last week who goes hard when he's on and then loses it all when he comes off.

He apparently cant imagine why this happens, he has done 3 or 4 cycles i think he said.

So i asked him were you using HCG at all after (Sus/Deca/Var Kicker) his reply was whats HCG .

He had no idea just how hard deca shuts you down.

In his case i just think he neglects pct really badly.

Or maybe he ran the deca longer than he was supposed too.


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Sadly I know wayyy to many people like this!


----------



## AlexB18 (Dec 10, 2013)

staffs_lad said:


> To many people think drugs are the answer... ignoring or investing less time and effort into diet, training, recovery in favor of popping pills or shooting oil into themselves.
> 
> I consider my self pro-PED's but you should earn the right to "turn that key" IMO
> 
> You see it throughout society, people wanting a cheep, quick fix rather than long term goals.


Couldn't agree more, I know a lot of people who I used to go to school with just instantly turned to gear without educating themselves or even pushing themselves to their limits naturally first, ive never been on a cycle nor do I ever know if I ever will have a cycle 1) I want to push myself to my absolute limits as a natty first and 2) I wouldn't go near gear until I had educated myself to a point where I was confident in what I was doing, ive only just become completely confident in what im doing with regards to training and diet :lol:


----------



## DaveCW (Dec 9, 2013)

The Thing said:


> but that wouldnt all be down to not using hcg as that doesnt mean you will keep your gains.
> 
> his diet afterwards could be poor, effort could be rubbish, too many factors to just limit it to him not knowing about hcg


He put the effort in for sure, he trains really hard which is why i was surprised after talking to him for a bit that he didn't have a scooby about pct.

So diet and poor pct must have been what did it then.


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

The ones filled with water and acne make me pish

Sort your fecking diet out you lemon and lower your doses :lol:


----------



## ableton (May 24, 2013)

The Thing said:


> @ableton would you consider strongman in this as they take gear and most dont look like the mens health/bb'ers people asprie to here?


This guy looks like an idiot though. He's posted a video of him jabbing deca. I believe he says something like....

"Just jabbed test. Jabbing deca, if you don't wanna see my ass look away. Supposed to aspirate but i don't care.... henccchhhhh bludddddd"

Maybe not word for word but close enough hahaha. @Merkleman has seen it


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

What a [email protected]

brb deleting my instagram account


----------



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

videoornodecaintheass


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> @R0BLET @Sharpy76 @Spawn of Haney @Suprakill4 @sean 162


Cùnt :lol:


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

I saw this AMAZING bird on the internet this morning, you'll just have to trust me on that though, I don't want to name names.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

This one always tickles my pickle a little. Steroids don't make you look good, they help you get bigger or smaller depending on diet and training. You can gain 100 lb from steroids with no increase in bf% and still 'look ****'


----------



## monkeez (Mar 5, 2013)

i dont believe this has happened

i think OP is attention seeking


----------



## lickatsplit (Aug 21, 2012)

Gary29 said:


> I saw this AMAZING bird on the internet this morning, you'll just have to trust me on that though, I don't want to name names.


mate I got this covered. It was an African grey. lovely birds


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

ableton said:


> This guy looks like an idiot though. He's posted a video of him jabbing deca. I believe he says something like....
> 
> "Just jabbed test. Jabbing deca, if you don't wanna see my ass look away. Supposed to aspirate but i don't care.... henccchhhhh bludddddd"
> 
> ...


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

I do look hench so fcuk you all; haters gonna hate!


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

ableton said:


> This guy looks like an idiot though. He's posted a video of him jabbing deca. I believe he says something like....
> 
> "Just jabbed test. Jabbing deca, if you don't wanna see my ass look away. Supposed to aspirate but i don't care.... henccchhhhh bludddddd"
> 
> Maybe not word for word but close enough hahaha. @Merkleman has seen it


I wanna see it.....


----------



## Smokey13 (Jul 29, 2013)

Can't believe I read through every post and we still have no pics.


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

it`ll be some douche that joined here having never trained in his life. and within the week hes on his 1st cycle after joining fitnessfirst lol


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Merkleman said:


> Fine, I'll be the hero and deliver. Here's the guy lol..
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/mfpDohg6u7/


he will be after you know he is a gangsta!!!


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Merkleman said:


> Fine, I'll be the hero and deliver. Here's the guy lol..
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/mfpDohg6u7/


You shall now be repped :lol:


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Week 10 of deca yo!!


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Merkleman said:


> Fine, I'll be the hero and deliver. Here's the guy lol..
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/mfpDohg6u7/


Haha shock he's from the valleys!


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

i looked **** on gear when i was about 13.5 stone, had about 8% BF, 4-5 days later after a steady re feed i was the same BF but 14.5-15 stone. so dont jump to conclusions, some people might look terrible on a temporary basis on purpose 

but then you do get people who look like they might have trouble loading the weight let alone lifting them...


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Boshlop said:


> i looked **** on gear when i was about 13.5 stone, had about 8% BF, 4-5 days later after a steady re feed i was the same BF but 14.5-15 stone. so dont jump to conclusions, some people might look terrible on a temporary basis on purpose
> 
> but then you do get people who look like they might have trouble loading the weight let alone lifting them...


fcuk ur on gear?


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

So who do we think he is then???


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

Heavyassweights said:


> fcuk ur on gear?


is that a sarcastic one or not :S

but i was on about 300mg a week for cutting down in the past while i was pushing my diet to new levels


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

DutchTony said:


> So who do we think he is then???


Wonder if we could draw him out? He does look a gangsta after all


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Boshlop said:


> is that a sarcastic one or not :S
> 
> but i was on about 300mg a week for cutting down in the past while i was pushing my diet to new levels


yes, sarcastic


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

sneeky_dave said:


> Wonder if we could draw him out? He does look a gangsta after all


sigma


----------



## monkeez (Mar 5, 2013)

one of the lads at work today has mentioned that my arms are looking very vascular.....Var and Mast is working then :laugh:


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

Heavyassweights said:


> sigma


i was gonna say that pic holding the gun looked like his slender tanned wrists


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

:lol:


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

monkeez said:


> one of the lads at work today has mentioned that my arms are looking very vascular.....Var and Mast is working then :laugh:


possibly, or he may be taking the pi$$


----------



## monkeez (Mar 5, 2013)

Heavyassweights said:


> possibly, or he may be taking the pi$$


nah he's not taking the **** like


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

i think its the Lman


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

He's buff


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

mannn dat guys hench blud man im gonna go get sum test n deca too man

HENCHHHH

but seriously tho, there's loads of people on here who take alot of gear and look ****, there was a massive thread about it not long ago by that boxer geezer.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

__
http://instagr.am/p/mfpDohg6u7/

What a complete t1t.Done many cycles?I'm 4 weeks in to my first and have made better gains lol d1ckhead


----------



## Twilheimer (Mar 10, 2014)

#test400 #deca #dianabol #hcg #adex #clomid #nolvadex #aas #steroids #gym #bodybuilding #testosterone #nandrolone #decadurabolin #sustanon

I lol'd at his hashtags!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Twilheimer said:


> #test400 #deca #dianabol #hcg #adex #clomid #nolvadex #aas #steroids #gym #bodybuilding #testosterone #nandrolone #decadurabolin #sustanon
> 
> I lol'd at his hashtags!


#dumbells


----------



## Twilheimer (Mar 10, 2014)

FelonE said:


> #dumbells


#dumbastard


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Twilheimer said:


> #dumbastard


#dumbellend


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> He's a right cùnt


I agree


----------



## CodyMac (Jan 13, 2014)

#alphamale


----------



## DaveCW (Dec 9, 2013)

Supposed To Aspirate But F*ck It Like !!!!!! <----- UKM Tshirt Slogan right there


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2014)

Suprakill4 said:


> Cvnt! Lol.


I concur haha


----------



## ableton (May 24, 2013)

Haha.. @Merkleman was going to post it after work. You saved me a job.

HENCHHHH BLUDDDDDD


----------



## ableton (May 24, 2013)

I'll do some more snooping and find out who he is


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> @R0BLET @Sharpy76 @Spawn of Haney @Suprakill4 @sean 162


Phillipa dear, it must takes years of practice to be such an absolute total cvnt


----------



## ableton (May 24, 2013)

@DutchTony @Merkleman i have a name! 9 weeks ago he posted a picture of his omega anobolics eq on instagram and said he posted it on ukm too.

So i searched omega anobolics on here. Went back 9 weeks, and bam!


----------



## Fatboy 23 (Apr 21, 2009)

Merkleman said:


> I might tag him


Do it do it do it


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

ableton said:


> @DutchTony @Merkleman i have a name! 9 weeks ago he posted a picture of his omega anobolics eq on instagram and said he posted it on ukm too.
> 
> So i searched omega anobolics on here. Went back 9 weeks, and bam!


lol well done nacy drew :thumbup1:


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

ableton said:


> @DutchTony @Merkleman i have a name! 9 weeks ago he posted a picture of his omega anobolics eq on instagram and said he posted it on ukm too.
> 
> So i searched omega anobolics on here. Went back 9 weeks, and bam!


I'm so excited!!! Who is it? Who is it? Who is it?


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Merkleman said:


> I might tag him


Tag him tag him tag him! :thumb:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

DutchTony said:


> I'm so excited!!! Who is it? Who is it? Who is it?


X2.....let's do this lol


----------



## ableton (May 24, 2013)

Merkleman said:


> I might tag him


You do it, so i don't get banned


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

ableton said:


> You do it, so i don't get banned


Guys banned for what?? Exposing some cock that gives AAS a bad name?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

DO IT DO IT


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

Done the search myself but I have a few possibles, it's one thing naming the right one but another suggesting someone else :confused1:


----------



## ableton (May 24, 2013)

Nuts60 said:


> Done the search myself but I have a few possibles, it's one thing naming the right one but another suggesting someone else :confused1:


You can tell when you look on his profile on ukm. The "rude boy" language


----------



## ableton (May 24, 2013)

His avi is also one of his instagram pictures


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Stop being a fanny, PM me their name and I'll tag them.


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

ableton said:


> His avi is also one of his instagram pictures


You are a fine detective mate. Repped!!!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

You lot are scared lol cos hes HEEEEENNNCH BLUD


----------



## Aliking10 (May 17, 2013)

Plastic wannabe gangster :lol:

Never seen an adult post so many photos of guns :gun_bandana:


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

So am I the only one that has searched it then? Or is everyone else a pussy too?


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

i'm going to have to sub to this now, aren't I?


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

It begins with 'd'

Please no one ban me......


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

DutchTony said:


> It begins with 'd'
> 
> Please no one ban me......


is it you or me?


----------



## ableton (May 24, 2013)

DutchTony said:


> It begins with 'd'
> 
> Please no one ban me......


Just looked on his page, seems like everyone's visited him already


----------



## Smokey13 (Jul 29, 2013)

@dr_squeeze


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

D.R


----------



## ableton (May 24, 2013)

He better not shoot me on the way to the gym tonight


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Rrrrrrrrrrrrrr sheeeet pure OG gonna pop shots YO


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Wow this thread is hilarious haha. Popcorn at the ready...


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

Damm missed all that trying to tie the avi's together, :lol:


----------



## lufc90 (Mar 27, 2014)

Dr.Does not lift


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

kristina said:


> Wow this thread is hilarious haha. Popcorn at the ready...


 :thumbup1:

I'm just here for the comments :lol:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Dr Dolittle......lifting


----------



## ableton (May 24, 2013)

kristina said:


> Wow this thread is hilarious haha. Popcorn at the ready...


It all started with me clicking on a dianabol hashtag on instagram :/


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

Is he here yet?? :bounce:


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

monkeez said:


> nah he's not taking the **** like


Might be. Tape measured guns pic?


----------



## UkWardy (Mar 30, 2014)

Brilliant thread, hope he comes online


----------



## R1CHY (Jan 1, 2013)

Anyone watch the other vid?? Gangsta wappa


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

UkWardy said:


> Brilliant thread, hope he comes online


I think he has bottled it


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

toasting in epic bread 

i think im bruce willis cos i see DEAD PPL ><


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Nuts60 said:


> Is he here yet?? :bounce:












He will be........


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

He's just a boy with no aspirations


----------



## UkWardy (Mar 30, 2014)

Nuts60 said:


> I think he has bottled it


I would too, wouldn't have the balls to explain myself lol :lol:


----------



## ableton (May 24, 2013)

His new video!!!! Oh wow


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

ableton said:


> His new video!!!! Oh wow


Link?


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

is that 2 musical notes tattoed under his eye??


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Who the fcuk is he has any1 tagged him?

All i see is b1tches


----------



## ableton (May 24, 2013)

Heavyassweights said:


> Who the fcuk is he has any1 tagged him?
> 
> All i see is b1tches


He's been tagged. Read up


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

__
http://instagr.am/p/qxFZGIg6jF/


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Sub'd. The Dr seems like a great guy


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

> @dr_squeeze





Heavyassweights said:


> Who the fcuk is he has any1 tagged him?
> 
> All i see is b1tches


----------



## Carlsandman (Aug 30, 2012)

Dear oh dear oh dear. Lol. :lol:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

DutchTony said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/qxFZGIg6jF/


Sh1t bars......I know real Drs who can mc better than that


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

He's blocked me on instagram hahaha

He ain't coming bless


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

sneeky_dave said:


> He's blocked me on instagram hahaha


ahhh man, will you be ok?


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

seandog69 said:


> is that 2 musical notes tattoed under his eye??


Yeah it's two crotchets isn't it?

Bad ass gangsta MC innit :cool2:

:lol:


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

Brook877 said:


> Yeah it's two crotchets isn't it?
> 
> Bad ass gangsta MC innit :cool2:
> 
> :lol:


YO YO YO, they callz me semi quaver teh badass mc raver :lol:


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

sneeky_dave said:


> He's blocked me on instagram hahaha
> 
> He ain't coming bless


No way it's 10 mins past my bed time, what a sacrifice !! I know this might entice him, hey bad boy :2guns:


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

seandog69 said:


> YO YO YO, they callz me semi quaver teh badass mc raver :lol:


Quaver like the crisp, 'coz o my gold toothed lisp and my cheesy pits.


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

Brook877 said:


> Quaver like the crisp, 'coz o my gold toothed lisp and my cheesy pits.


with deca and sus in my veins, i spit rhymes so ill they collapse your brains


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

hey @FelonE sign me and brook up lol


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Any input? @dr_squeeze

plz respond


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

A couple of the flyers for events I've done,bottom ones me on the radio mc'ing


----------



## gaz90 (Jun 19, 2014)

juggernaut1984 said:


> Fvck em, leave them to it
> 
> Plenty of people have no clue wtf their doing regarding diet, training etc. and think jumping on cycle is the solution.
> 
> ...


****ing great point. thank you for saying it


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Radio again


----------



## Carlsandman (Aug 30, 2012)

He bad ass public enemy number one :lol:


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

ableton said:


> Just came across someone on instagram .....
> 
> EDIT- After a bit more digging i've found him mentioning uk muscle, he's one of us!


It isn't me, I'm not on instagram,on any AAS,nor on UK-muscle...oops, yeah I am!!


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

This. Is. Brilliant.


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

juggernaut1984 said:


> I* noticed some advice you were giving in a squat thread last night, you clearly know what your talking about.*
> 
> *
> *
> ...


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Brook877 said:


> Quaver like the crisp, 'coz o my gold toothed lisp and my cheesy pits.


This man's aspirational,

Doesn't aspirate at all.

Had the D so many times it caved in his anal wall.

Done lots of cycles and achieved a body that's attainable.

If you never do sh1t eat lotsa crap and never train at all.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

FelonE said:


> View attachment 155173
> 
> 
> View attachment 155174
> ...


I have a question for you.

When I did the doors, we'd have these 'beat box' events going on at the club next door to where I worked. On such nights we'd have some beatbox crew on the Mic or whatnot.

My question is, why did they all smell of **** and BO?(seriously).


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

BLUE(UK) said:


> I have a question for you.
> 
> When I did the doors, we'd have these 'beat box' events going on at the club next door to where I worked. On such nights we'd have some beatbox crew on the Mic or whatnot.
> 
> My question is, why did they all smell of **** and BO?(seriously).


Cos beatboxers stink


----------



## MrGRoberts (Dec 30, 2013)

the ones i hate the most are the ones you only ever see in the gym between April - August smashing the gear for summer then don't lift a weight for another year. :2guns:


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Cos beatboxers stink


Because the speed makes them think that the 5 days they've been awake = 1 wash and clean their chewed up teeth once too?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Because the speed makes them think that the 5 days they've been awake = 1 wash and clean their chewed up teeth once too?


I used to be up for days but I'd still shower once a month....I'm not a tramp


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

FelonE said:


> I used to be up for days but I'd still shower once a month....I'm not a tramp


Maybe it was the shell suits material or even whether they had washed their shell suits.

I used to hate those nights to be honest, I used to feel like throwing all the toys out of the pram but then the boss(pub owner) would do something really stupid like get on the dance floor with them.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Maybe it was the shell suits material or even whether they had washed their shell suits.
> 
> I used to hate those nights to be honest, I used to feel like throwing all the toys out of the pram but then the boss(pub owner) would do something really stupid like get on the dance floor with them.


A lot of the nights I've performed at the doorman have a laugh with you.

Grumpy guts lol


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

FelonE said:


> This man's aspirational,
> 
> Doesn't aspirate at all.
> 
> ...


Nah, who am I kidding my rhymes ant legit,

if we're gonna be honest they're really fcuking sh1t,

So I needed a new direction and I took up bodybuilding,

I really just took drugs and flexed,

and after this thread...

I'm going back to the decks.


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

:laugh:


----------



## welshpride2014 (Apr 14, 2014)

this guy is my mates best buddy..... just sent him the link so he should be on here soon enough!! haha


----------



## ableton (May 24, 2013)

dr_squeeze said:


> yes everyone hi its me, sorry for not being the biggest guy in the world, sorry for not aspirating the needle, sorry for giving steroids a bad name, the video was obviously me messing around, whats the worse that could happen by not drawing back the needle, me nicking a vein and coughing for 2 minutes, i can handle that and although im only 14 stone it beats being the 10 stone cocaine / crack addict ive been for the last 10 years, hope everyone finds me hilarious, its good to laugh, peace


fair enough mate, can't argue with that


----------



## Thunder99 (Jul 25, 2013)

dr_squeeze said:


> yes everyone hi its me, sorry for not being the biggest guy in the world, sorry for not aspirating the needle, sorry for giving steroids a bad name, the video was obviously me messing around, whats the worse that could happen by not drawing back the needle, me nicking a vein and coughing for 2 minutes, i can handle that and although im only 14 stone it beats being the 10 stone cocaine / crack addict ive been for the last 10 years, hope everyone finds me hilarious, its good to laugh, peace


**** wasnt expecting that...

nice response.


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

biggest let down since spain v holland


----------



## Gotista (Sep 25, 2012)

Pin drop silence on ukm......


----------



## ableton (May 24, 2013)

dr_squeeze said:


> im just trying not to look like the bulimic corpse i have for so many years an if that means doing a cheeky 15 week cycle of test an deca just to make me feel slightly more confident so be it, its ok guys the video was just a joke, i know steroids aint magical injections that make you massive, i train 3 times a week an get as much good food down my neck as possible an am currently battling benzodiazepine addiction, just trying to better myself even if i did come across as an idiot on that video


Yeah, sorry mate. I'll be a man and say it


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

dr_squeeze for mod

Awaits OP's heart felt apology


----------



## ableton (May 24, 2013)

@dr_squeeze are you just trying to make us feel at ease... but really you're planning to come and shoot us all with those guns on your page?


----------



## welshpride2014 (Apr 14, 2014)

dr_squeeze said:


> haha i really dont mind guys, i do come across a fool in the video if you dont know my sense of humour, the only time i've ever aspirated a needle was when it was full of heroin in my arm, im just happy that i've turned my life around completely


i told bubba to send u link ;-)

i never aspirate, it freaks me out LOL


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

dr_squeeze said:


> haha i really dont mind guys, i do come across a fool in the video if you dont know my sense of humour, the only time i've ever aspirated a needle was when it was full of heroin in my arm, im just happy that i've turned my life around completely


If legit your instagram then fair play :beer:


----------



## gaz90 (Jun 19, 2014)

juggernaut1984 said:


> I noticed some advice you were giving in a squat thread last night, you clearly know what your talking about.
> 
> Which fed do you compete in?


thank you. GPC and IPO. got a few national records in the GPC.

what about yourself mate?


----------



## welshpride2014 (Apr 14, 2014)

**** it bro we all gotta start somewhere, keep them gainz coming

I started training 28 months ago weighing 9st 4lbs, now weigh 15st 4lbs 



if i can do it, anyone can

come up my gym with bubba for a session


----------



## Thunder99 (Jul 25, 2013)

Wow totally unexpected outcome to thread.

Respect to Dr_squeeze for getting out of a **** situation and turning his life around. Hope you get the results you want in the end. narcotics are always difficult to get off.

I would like to see you making some solid gains in the future for one and hopefully inspire others in a similar situation to turn their lives around too.

Keep it up man, I'm sure you will do really well if you believe in yourself.

Edit:

just goes to show you never really know a persons situation, we are all guilty of rashly calling someone out when we think they are doing something stupid or embarrassing but hopefully this thread will serve as a reminder to others that everyone has their own problems and ways of dealing with them.

repped.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

So he's not a cùnt


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Well,I take it back.Sometimes people can come across badly,I have done a few times


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

dr_squeeze said:


> yes everyone hi its me, sorry for not being the biggest guy in the world, sorry for not aspirating the needle, sorry for giving steroids a bad name, the video was obviously me messing around, whats the worse that could happen by not drawing back the needle, me nicking a vein and coughing for 2 minutes, i can handle that and although im only 14 stone it beats being the 10 stone cocaine / crack addict ive been for the last 10 years, hope everyone finds me hilarious, its good to laugh, peace


I honestly hope you don't go back to using crack/coke fella, there's enough in that mess as it is.

Stay straight. 

I can understand why that the OP posted up this thread in all fairness and it's unfair to dig at either the OP or the Doc....perhaps a mod should just delete the thread?


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

I think the thread should stay as a lesson for us all not to jump to conclusions.


----------



## King of incline (Aug 31, 2012)

I think this dr squeeze is trolling.


----------



## UkWardy (Mar 30, 2014)

Holy donkey boll*cks I was not expecting that, fair play to you fella.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

DB123 said:


> Fair play for the post mate.
> 
> Atleast your trying to do something about your life, unlike certain individuals who spend their evenings 'mcing' at events like they're 15 years old.
> 
> ...


new account for backup

brrrrraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaap


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

Heavyassweights said:


> new account for backup
> 
> brrrrraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaap


wigwam bruv


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

DB123 said:


> Excuse me?


excused


----------



## gaz90 (Jun 19, 2014)

juggernaut1984 said:


> Previously GBPF mate. Haven't competed in a while and I've started cycling so won't be again, it wouldn't be right
> 
> Im looking at getting in to strongman at some point soon though, I just need to get to a gym where I can train events etc., there's a few within driving distance so it's just a matter of putting the effort in to get there once a week or so


good stuff mate.

whats your numbers like if u dont mind...?


----------



## gaz90 (Jun 19, 2014)

If you have to tell people how massive you are, then you're probably not


----------



## gaz90 (Jun 19, 2014)

juggernaut1984 said:


> Totally raw (belt and knee sleeves) they were 300kg squat, 210kg bench and 325kg deadlift. That was 3 months ago on my last cycle, obviously I've lost a bit since then but I started another cycle just over a week ago and I'm already within touching distance of those numbers so I expect to surpass them soon. The main thing now is to get my overhead strength up for the strongman stuff like log etc. so bench will have to take a back seat but needs must
> 
> I used to lift at 105kg in the GBPF but I'm way heavier now, pushing 120kg BW currently so my lifts arent mind blowing but solid. We'll see how this cycle progresses. I'd like to hit 340kg on the deadlift, and I need to buy a suit I think as most comps allow them.
> 
> What about yourself? What BW are you?


solid numbers mate! i compete in the 82.5kg, but BW is 80-82kg. Im trying to add size, get up to 87kg ish, then clean up the diet be a lean 82kg. before I never worried about my weight, id just go in and lift. but i would like to get some better numbers in the 82 before i move into the 90kg class.

best lifts, junior + raw (belt and 2m wraps) are a 201kg squat, 135kg bench press and a 240kg deadlift.


----------



## gaz90 (Jun 19, 2014)

juggernaut1984 said:


> I wasn't aware they had raw with wraps in the uk but admittedly I haven't really looked in to it for a couple of years.
> 
> Good numbers mate, how much would you say you get out of the knee wraps on your squat? And trying to be as lean as possible for your weight class is definitely the right way to go if your a lighter weight lifter so it sounds like your plan is solid


thanks. well i turned 24 last thursday, im in the open class now, so im not in any rush to do a competition just yet, got some personal goals id like to reach first.

knee wraps, hard to say but i reckon i get 10kg. which for me is roughly 5%. some reckon that narrow stance squatters will get more from wraps than wide squatters. makes sense when you imagine the knee position of both lifters


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Sharpy76 said:


> Phillipa dear, it must takes years of practice to be such an absolute total cvnt


I'm good at it aren't I


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2014)

Chelsea said:


> I'm good at it aren't I


The best!


----------



## Harrison21 (Dec 24, 2012)

Smokey13 said:


> @dr_squeeze


One of best posts I've seen that, reps lmaoooooo!


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

dr_squeeze said:


> yes everyone hi its me, sorry for not being the biggest guy in the world, sorry for not aspirating the needle, sorry for giving steroids a bad name, the video was obviously me messing around, whats the worse that could happen by not drawing back the needle, me nicking a vein and coughing for 2 minutes, i can handle that and although im only 14 stone it beats being the 10 stone cocaine / crack addict ive been for the last 10 years, hope everyone finds me hilarious, its good to laugh, peace


BOOOOOM!!

Possibly one of the best two fingers up to a UKM ****take thread I've ever seen. You sir, have all the respect where due, and I too apologize on behalf of everyone here who have all just had to pick up their jaw from the floor. 

You clearly have a good head on your shoulders for acknowledging the change that needs to happen in order to turn your life around and I hope you continue to stay on the right track. No matter how big or small you might be or what people judge you on, you show the strength and mentality of a warrior. Stay safe and keep smiling just like you did when you responded with sense and maturity.

Really happy for you and the place you're at in your life.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

kristina said:


> BOOOOOM!!
> 
> Possibly one of the best two fingers up to a UKM ****take thread I've ever seen. You sir, have all the respect where due, and I too apologize on behalf of everyone here who have all just had to pick up their jaw from the floor.
> 
> ...


He made us all look like cvnts with one post lol fairplay


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

FelonE said:


> He made us all look like cvnts with one post lol fairplay


Gotta love it - something different for a change huh. In fact... I bet this is the first time it's ever happened... ohhhhh the drama; an unpredictable outcome for once!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

kristina said:


> Gotta love it - something different for a change huh. In fact... I bet this is the first time it's ever happened... ohhhhh the drama; an unpredictable outcome for once!


Got respect for him cos I'd of ripped in to everyone haha


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Not all of us :smartass:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

saxondale said:


> Not all of us :smartass:


Shut up you


----------



## romper stomper (Sep 26, 2012)

> I spoke with a fella in the gym last week who goes hard when he's on and then loses it all when he comes off.


thats what happens to most - its bs when people tell you they keep all their gains - or and other fave keep most of my gains !!!

if that was the case - then why do people do cycle after cycle after cycle after cycle ??? why if people keep most of their gains ???? how big do people want to get ?? why dont bodybuilders - if we keep all/most cycle gains - look more like ronnie ???

The fact is they dont - and they are not off the gear long enough to really tell-fact is most loose most when they come off !! end of


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

FelonE said:


> He made us all look like cvnts with one post lol fairplay


or it could just be the best made up comeback ever

who knows its da internet boiiiiiii


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Heavyassweights said:


> or it could just be the best made up comeback ever
> 
> who knows its da internet boiiiiiii


He's still added to my list of people not to **** off

Felone

Vetran

Boxer69

The other guy who just got out of jail for GBH

@Huntingground you're all right mate, you're not on it.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

saxondale said:


> He's still added to my list of people not to **** off
> 
> Felone
> 
> ...


sigma?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

romper stomper said:


> thats what happens to most - its bs when people tell you they keep all their gains - or and other fave keep most of my gains !!!
> 
> if that was the case - then why do people do cycle after cycle after cycle after cycle ??? why if people keep most of their gains ???? how big do people want to get ?? why dont bodybuilders - if we keep all/most cycle gains - look more like ronnie ???
> 
> The fact is they dont - and they are not off the gear long enough to really tell-fact is most loose most when they come off !! end of


If I gain 28lbs I'm looking to keep 35lbs of it


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Heavyassweights said:


> sigma?


I squared him off, told him I was a friend of desksitter.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Harrison180 - aka scrappy doo

Mikep - ex diy sos

Lists endless.

Its alright though HG, your not on it.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

saxondale said:


> Harrison180 - aka scrappy doo
> 
> Mikep - ex diy sos
> 
> ...


Thanks mate, means a lot


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Hey mate, anyone who hangs with hard core volunteer cycle marshalls deserves all the respect they get

Lol


----------



## Fortunatus (Apr 12, 2013)

lots of people my gym do this, they take them well before they've reached their natural peak i.e 6 months into joining and almost always only do oral cycles with crap diet so end up walking around like water balloons for a few months until they loose all their gains.... :thumbup1:


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

saxondale said:


> Harrison180 - aka scrappy doo
> 
> Mikep - ex diy sos
> 
> ...


keep em coming


----------

